# PM727 ball oilers suck



## Livnpaintball (Jul 15, 2017)

So I went to lubricate my machine and half of the ball oilers are pushed in a 1/4" or more and I'm not able to lube theses points. Anyone have recommendations on replacing theses?


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jul 15, 2017)

Livnpaintball said:


> So I went to lubricate my machine and half of the ball oilers are pushed in a 1/4" or more and I'm not able to lube theses points. Anyone have recommendations on replacing theses?


Find a screw to jam in the hole (fine thread, parallel sides, flat smooth end; force
Into  hole , gently pry squarely . Don't lose ball, spring.. Clean with pipe cleaner,
Etc. Re - shape retainer over suitable pin punch. Be gentle, she said. .....BLJHB. P.S
GET AN EAGLE OILER.


----------



## jer (Jul 18, 2017)

I contacted Matt and he sent several replacements. You can always just replace the bad ones with new higher quality ones and be done with it.


----------



## Livnpaintball (Jul 18, 2017)

I ordered some from McMaster Carr, much better than these little crap metal plugs they put in our machines.


----------



## Livnpaintball (Jul 18, 2017)

jer said:


> I contacted Matt and he sent several replacements. You can always just replace the bad ones with new higher quality ones and be done with it.


How do you like the Miata? I'm thinking of getting rid of my mustang for something more economical.


----------



## jer (Jul 18, 2017)

I bought it 12 years ago. I really liked it but it was under powered. Over the years I have replaced the engine, suspension and most everything else. I turboed it and had a prepped engine built for the track. It is very fun to drive now, with my street tune it has 285HP and 275LBS torque, @ only 14 LB boost, on the dyno. It doesn't lack for power anymore. Oh, about economical, I get over 30 MPG still on the road. track mileage, not so much.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 23, 2017)

If you need some, I have a whole box. If you find some others let me know, never found any that will fit from mcmaster.


----------



## Livnpaintball (Jul 24, 2017)

qualitymachinetools said:


> If you need some, I have a whole box. If you find some others let me know, never found any that will fit from mcmaster.


Thanks PM, I will make the McMasters units work unless the ones you have are built with a shoulder on them, if they do I would like to use them.


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 24, 2017)

Livnpaintball said:


> Thanks PM, I will make the McMasters units work unless the ones you have are built with a shoulder on them, if they do I would like to use them.



I replaced several of these with "zerk" fittings so that I could use a better push type oiler on the ways. Works so much better. Jack


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 24, 2017)

They do not have a shoulder, they are the same as whats in there, just a press in, but no shoulder.    Jack, do you happen to have a picture?


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 25, 2017)

qualitymachinetools said:


> They do not have a shoulder, they are the same as whats in there, just a press in, but no shoulder.    Jack, do you happen to have a picture?



Yes I do. I removed the ball types, then carefully drilled and tapped the holes 1/8 pipe thread. I used heavy grease while drilling and tapping to trap and hold the chips, then carefully cleaned each hole before installing the zerk. I use the German oiler designed for Bridgeport with Vactra way oil and it works great. Jack


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jul 25, 2017)

They look great!


----------



## Kernbigo (Jul 26, 2017)

i second got mine from mcmaster carr, and even added some more to my 9" south bend wide bed


----------

